# spring suckers



## turkey track (Sep 18, 2008)

Are there any rivers that host decent runs of suckers in the SE? I would like to take a friend's son fishing for some, but want something close for a day trip.


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

turkey track said:


> Are there any rivers that host decent runs of suckers in the SE? I would like to take a friend's son fishing for some, but want something close for a day trip.


Yates Park @ Rochester Hills (that's Clinton R.), ppl are catching it now, but in my opinion, it wouldn't be consider "the run" until April. I did good at April for the past few years.


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Pretty much all the LSC rivers. Clinton/spillway is a good run. Yates is the closest spot to you but any acces to the clinton will have suckers around.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

The huron gets a pretty good run as well, along wih the walleye, steelies, and muskie that are swimmin around in there, wait long enough and one hella smallmouth run occurs as well, but of course you can't target the out of season fish, but incidental catches are always fun, and please let and hens go to fight another day if they are in season, just my thoughts.


----------



## turkey track (Sep 18, 2008)

I appreciate all the info. I always wondered about Yates, but have actually never fished there. What do you use for bait? I've done good with crawlers, but I know there are thousands of options for the savvy sucker fisherman.


----------



## MrB (Jun 11, 2008)

You guys eat them?


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

turkey track said:


> I appreciate all the info. I always wondered about Yates, but have actually never fished there. What do you use for bait? I've done good with crawlers, but I know there are thousands of options for the savvy sucker fisherman.


Crawlers, doughballs,spawn all work. Your best bet is crawlers. Just use a 1oz bell sinker on a perch rig or a bell sinker on a snap swivel. Leave 2 feet of line on the tag end of the snap swivel and attach your hook. Get a good tree branch or rod holder. Snug up your line and wait to see a bite!




MrB said:


> You guys eat them?


I just fish em for fun when i do. Some guys smoke em. Ive never tried nor do i care to!:lol:


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

turkey track said:


> I appreciate all the info. I always wondered about Yates, but have actually never fished there. What do you use for bait? I've done good with crawlers, but I know there are thousands of options for the savvy sucker fisherman.


you can get away with twister tails (bright color, light green, etc) if you don't like to handle crawlers. it's all about season and location with suckers at Yates, they can be there one day hit after hit, and then gone the next day. 2 guys catching like 20 of them at one evening while I stand 20 yards away got one, with the same stuff. they got the better hole, i guess if there's such thing as "sucker holes".... 



MrB said:


> You guys eat them?


it's no salmon or trout, but it wouldn't kill you, and it got lots of meat, so you can be creative with it. i saw receipe online, Google for "Omer sucker fest". i remember saw a receipe for sucker. People in Omer host an annual Sucker Fest, so i am sure there's something about those fish that at least a few people like to catch them, me included.


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

I am an expierienced omer suckerfest sucker fisherman. Put on a size 10 or 12 treble with a piece of sponge, spawn or a peice of yarn with a 1/4 oz splitshot about 18 inches above your hook. Cast it out and let it drift. When you feel a bump, YANK your rod. You will catch suckers all day long this way. it works on all rivers when the sucker run is on. between 10 guys we will catch hundreds in a weekend. the big thing in omer is to smoke them. We would give a local smoker 3 live suckers for 1 smoked. They are good smoked, but what fish isnt good smoked.....


----------



## MrB (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like there is a Suckerfest in Adair. Anyone know when it is this year? I cant find any info online.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

The black,Bell,Pine rivers and mill creek all get good sucker runs.


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

I have had smoked sucker more than once and it was pretty good. Although they were caught in March from Lake Huron creek...


----------



## GERRYE (Dec 18, 2006)

I havent had (made) time to go sucker fishing in years. My son and I watched Michigan Sportsman this week and it was on sucker spearing. He's all pumped up for that. I should get him out for a weekend of sucker fishing, Ill bet grandpa would be up for the chalenge also.


----------



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

Flint River always has suckers down town Flint in the concrete jungle off saginaw st and grand traverese, also i stopped by Atwood to see what was going on, about 7 guys while i was there for 5 mins and saw 4 suckers brought in, cant say for the rest of the day, also i prob wouldnt eat a sucker from the Flint but there still fun to catch.... 

but i will be making the prilgramidge to the Rifle here in the next couple weeks, soon as the perch fishin slows down in the thumb....


----------

